# Studio lighting: What modifier will achieve this look?



## zozo (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi everyone! Does anyone know what kind of Profoto modifier would achieve this kind of look in the studio?
I won't have time to test this in the studio so not sure if the standard reflector on the D1's will give a hard/strong enough light. Could something like barn doors or the Pro Fresnel work perhaps? Thanks for your help!

https://de.pinterest.com/pin/59109813838604730/ and https://de.pinterest.com/pin/202310208235688445/ and https://de.pinterest.com/pin/806848089460859475/


----------



## Derrel (Mar 25, 2017)

I think their Pro Fresnel Spot might be good for this. This looks like it was lighted with a small-source light. You could be right on the use of some other modifier as well: maybe a very small amount of light snooted down, or allowed to come in  through a very small opening, like say a 7-inch diameter or so reflector, with its beam coming through a narrow barn doors opening.

I actually think the best tool would not be flash, but a quartz-halogen hot light, like a Lowell Omni-Lite, or something similar. The light is fairly close to the glassware. See how FAST the shadows go to deep black? That makes me think the light source was very close to the set.


----------



## zozo (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you so much for your opinion Derrel! The more I research I think you're right about this being constant lights. I'm asking the rental places for help/advice and they are rubbish here in Germany so it's really tough working out what to get. I'll look at the hot lights for sure!


----------

